# Mr. Mc Mahon



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anybody believe he is dead or is this just another one of those drama thing. I vote drama and he will come back with some type of memory lost.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 19, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Does anybody believe he is dead or is this just another one of those drama thing. I vote drama and he will come back with some type of memory lost.


Let me put it this way...

Events seen on WWE shows have about as much relationship to the real world as playing chopsticks has to being a concert pianist.

If Vince McMahon were really dead, WWE is a big enough business that it would be a major news story.

This is just a new wrinkle in the soap opera backstory of WWE.

(Note -- I respect the athleticism of the performers, especially since they go on day after day, even when injured.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a story line.

WWE sent out a notice to their stock holders informing them as such as their stock had taken a hit.  Also, the FBI and PM cops have stated it was a stunt and no crimes were commited.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 19, 2007)

I am not a real follower  of wrestling but this is not the first time I remember seeing a Burnt Limo and someone not being seen for a while. 

I wonder when he comes back if he wil be married to his twin's step sister's cousin who had amnesia and is now a mom but was once a spy. 

?????


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> WWE sent out a notice to their stock holders informing them as such as their stock had taken a hit.  Also, the FBI and PM cops have stated it was a stunt and no crimes were commited.



Takes away from some of the realism, eh?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the fed and local LE were just tired of folks bugging them about it, especially when so many news agencies were reporting it as legit.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 21, 2007)

Many people will believe a good story line to be true.  

Just ask those who heard Orson Welles during his invasion broadcast on the radio.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 27, 2007)

I am not a follower of the WWE, but this topic came up the other day on the radio, and got me thinking... with all the drama in the WWE, there are a few really good reasons why this might be happening. My thoughts are that the "death" is simply a good way for him to escape for a little while. Possible reasons are as follows.

1) Vince is sick, needing some time off to recover. Maybe he needed some heart surgery, had appendicitis, possibly even rehab. I don't know much about the guy, so the theorites are purely speculative.

2) Vince needs a vacation. There is probably no good way to write into the WWE storyline a 6 month sailing trip around the world, or a 2 month vacation in Europe. Maybe he just wanted a bit of a break?

3) Retirement. Perhaps the guy is just tired of wrestling, and wants to just turn his position into an office job? What better way than to write his own death? Lots of media hype, concerned people desperately tuning in to find out what happens...

4) Storyline alone. Perhaps they just wanted some hype into some upcoming plot? Tag-teaming with the Undertaker or something? LOL An introduction of some new "death theme" guy?

Either way, this is a break chance for him to take a break and make lots of money in the process! In hindsight though, considering the situation with Benoit, the timing seems a bit odd...

Should be interesting to see how Vince decides to come back, and how it gets written in (assuming of course he comes back)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2007)

Basically, USA Network was on their *** to do something to spike ratings. That's a good reason why alot of top guys were 'drafted' to RAW.

In light of the Benoit tragedy, all reports are that the "Who Killed Mr. McMahon" angle has been dropped.


----------

